

Stock coolers don’t mean anything anymore - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/11/04/stock-coolers-dont-mean-anything-anymore/

======
raintrees
Based on all of the different third-party offerings of the same nVidia
chipset, I determined cooling (and packaging design) was one of the
differentiators.

And the optional pretty little CD wallet for the drivers disc. Which doesn't
seem to offer much for my linux system. But that's another gripe.

